# Seat-post binder size for 2001 Zurich



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Must replace with the proper campagnolo system. The piece on here now does not have the dia. stamped on it (most usually do?). It has a 27.2 seatpost, so I figure a 28.6 binder is the one I need.

Anyone know? Will be the same on most Mellow-Johnny, Alpe d`Huez also.


----------

